# Guess who came to dinner?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi wants you to meet his friend, Tony. Tony's "sister" is in heat, so Tony will be spending the next couple of weeks with us. The two of them are having a blast with each other!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dinner? Did someone say dinner? I can be there in 30 minutes! :hungry:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi wants you to meet his friend, Tony. Tony's "sister" is in heat, so Tony will be spending the next couple of weeks with us. The two of them are having a blast with each other!


Tony and Kodi look so great together. Bet they'll have lots of fun and so will you. It'll get you and Kodi ready for a new addition. Enjoy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Tony and Kodi look so great together. Bet they'll have lots of fun and so will you. It'll get you and Kodi ready for a new addition. Enjoy!


Tony is such an easy boy to have around, Mary. He's already fitting right in!


----------



## woodbinept (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Tony, looks like you're having fun.
Kady can't wait to play with you, Lilly & Viva soon.
Happy holidays!
Hillary & Kady


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

woodbinept said:


> Hey Tony, looks like you're having fun.
> Kady can't wait to play with you, Lilly & Viva soon.
> Happy holidays!
> Hillary & Kady


Lily is wearing pants at the moment! :laugh:


----------



## woodbinept (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sure she is, a little extra holiday "present" for her mom


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What cure boys. Kodi will have an extra special Christmas! You might discover it's actually easier with two, they keep each other entertained.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> What cure boys. Kodi will have an extra special Christmas! You might discover it's actually easier with two, they keep each other entertained.


Well, Kodi is pretty darned easy, but Tony has settled right in. The only issue we have is that only seems to be an antler hoarder. Tony has collected ALL the antlers in the house and is sitting on top of all the ones he isn't currently chewing, while Kodi looks on forlornly.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Gorgeous photo, Karen! They look so good together, and must be having so much fun...except for the antlers, but I guess the deer miss them even more than Kodi does??!! Happy New Year to them both, and to you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Gorgeous photo, Karen! They look so good together, and must be having so much fun...except for the antlers, but I guess the deer miss them even more than Kodi does??!! Happy New Year to them both, and to you.


Hi Lalla! We've missed you!!!

The moose shed their antlers anyway! This company has an ATV, and they actually go through the woods, pick up the shed antlers and cut them into dog-sized pieces. I don't think the "boys" miss their antlers until the next mating season, at which point thy've grown new ones. 

I solves OUR antler "problem" by putting out a few more. as long as there are more antlers than dogs,w e seem to be OK. It's like putting out extra piles of hay for the horses! 

How are Tycho and Cuba doing? Did they have a lovely Christmas?


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, Karen - I've missed you all, too - somehow life overtakes one sometimes, and I've been away from the Forum for far too long and missed it a lot. Cuba and Tycho had Christmas without me; I don't suppose they minded much, but I did! I missed them terribly, but was having a truly amazing time in Burma. I only got back yesterday. They were in very good hands, though, with a wonderful house-sitter friend who took the best care of them; I couldn't find a single matt when I groomed them both last night!

I was only joking re the antlers!! I didn't seriously envisage a lot of antler-less moose roaming around searching for their lost accessories!! Cuba and Tycho don't seem too interested in them, but maybe UK antlers aren't as interesting...?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Hi, Karen - I've missed you all, too - somehow life overtakes one sometimes, and I've been away from the Forum for far too long and missed it a lot. Cuba and Tycho had Christmas without me; I don't suppose they minded much, but I did! I missed them terribly, but was having a truly amazing time in Burma. I only got back yesterday. They were in very good hands, though, with a wonderful house-sitter friend who took the best care of them; I couldn't find a single matt when I groomed them both last night!
> 
> I was only joking re the antlers!! I didn't seriously envisage a lot of antler-less moose roaming around searching for their lost accessories!! Cuba and Tycho don't seem too interested in them, but maybe UK antlers aren't as interesting...?


Bermuda for Christmas sounds fantastic! I'd LOVE a wrm Christmas!!!  And I'm sure you're right, your puppies never knew they missed it.

Can you get the moose antlers in UK or are they deer or elk antlers? Kodi had NO interest in deer or elk antlers... they seemed too hard for him. The moose antlers I get have been boiled, so they are softer. They don't splinter, but small dogs can at least make some headway on them and get to the "good stuff" in the middle.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great picture of those two cuties!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> Bermuda for Christmas sounds fantastic! I'd LOVE a wrm Christmas!!!  And I'm sure you're right, your puppies never knew they missed it.


Lalla was in Burma so it probably wasn't as warm as Bermuda but I bet she has some great stories.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

You're right, Jeanne, it was Burma, not Bermuda - politics a bit more complicated, weather (33C) a bit hotter, I suspect! And yes, amazing stories and utterly wonderful experiences.

Karen, re antlers: I'm sure ours our elk or deer, and not moose; they are horribly hard, I don't even attempt to give them any more, the dogs don't care for them, and I'm afraid anyway that they'd break a tooth, they are so granite-like. I'm not sure we can get moose here, not a lot of those roaming the UK, though I suppose they might be imported, I'll scout about on the internet and see what I can find.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Lalla was in Burma so it probably wasn't as warm as Bermuda but I bet she has some great stories.


Ha! Well, that was stupid! Guess I should read more carefully! Burma can be pretty warm too, though, depending on where you are. I actually like that area a lot more than Bermuda!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Ha! Well, that was stupid! Guess I should read more carefully! Burma can be pretty warm too, though, depending on where you are. I actually like that area a lot more than Bermuda!


Sadly I don't think a Burma discussion could be described as anything other than a hijack, so I'll try and restrain myself! Perhaps we should have a 'where we went on our holidays' thread, but maybe that's pushing it too unless we took our Havanese with us, which I did not. Dogs in Burma are entirely of the more or less feral variety, though seem to be in fairly good shape compared with some places I've been; which isn't saying much when compared with the way we look after our pets. These are definitely not in the same category; I think Cuba and Tycho would have lasted about a day in those circumstances. Hijack over!! Back on topic with hugs to Tony and Kodi on THEIR holiday!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Sadly I don't think a Burma discussion could be described as anything other than a hijack, so I'll try and restrain myself! Perhaps we should have a 'where we went on our holidays' thread, but maybe that's pushing it too unless we took our Havanese with us, which I did not. Dogs in Burma are entirely of the more or less feral variety, though seem to be in fairly good shape compared with some places I've been; which isn't saying much when compared with the way we look after our pets. These are definitely not in the same category; I think Cuba and Tycho would have lasted about a day in those circumstances. Hijack over!! Back on topic with hugs to Tony and Kodi on THEIR holiday!


I'll start a new thread in the Coffee Shop for travel discussions... I'd LOVE to hear about your trip. I'd very much like to go to Burma someday!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

They look so well behaved ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marbel said:


> They look so well behaved ...


They ARE well behaved. They are both good boys. But Kodi is sad because Tony went home today.


----------

